# Pot finish?



## scootac (Aug 29, 2021)

Seeking opinions for best finish for pot calls.
Some say not oil so it doesn't get on friction surface. Correct?
Thinking maybe a spar varnish for water resistance and wear.
What say ye?


----------



## Ray D (Aug 29, 2021)

I’ve used a variety of things but always go back to wipe on poly.


----------



## TTP GC (Aug 29, 2021)

It all depends on wood
Whether working call or collectors


----------



## scootac (Aug 29, 2021)

LabsRUsII said:


> It all depends on wood
> Whether working call or collectors


Working calls.
No fancy wood yet.....probably cherry, walnut, maple and hickory.


----------



## TTP GC (Aug 29, 2021)

Not blo it never drys
Tru oil
Teak oil
Inside too


----------



## scootac (Aug 29, 2021)

LabsRUsII said:


> Not blo it never drys
> Tru oil
> Teak oil
> Inside too


Tru oil.....as in the stuff for gun stocks?
Both used in same environments....makes sense!
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## scootac (Aug 30, 2021)

Got a bottle of Tru Oil today, will try it soon!


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 30, 2021)

scootac said:


> Got a bottle of Tru Oil today, will try it soon!


Lots of Youtubes on applying it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Aug 31, 2021)

I would just finish it with mineral oil and wax. Cheap and easy to reapply


----------



## scootac (Aug 31, 2021)

Gonzalodqa said:


> I would just finish it with mineral oil and wax. Cheap and easy to reapply


50/50 mix?


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Aug 31, 2021)

I think the ratio the ratio is 1/4 - 1/5
You could also use them separately first mineral oil and then finish and buff with the wax

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Aug 31, 2021)

Spar varnish!


----------



## scootac (Aug 31, 2021)

bluedot said:


> Spar varnish!


Just finished spraying my 2nd call with that. Had a can sitting around, thought it should be a good fit.
Thanks!


----------



## scootac (Sep 3, 2021)

OK.....pics of 2 more calls.
The walnut one is Tru Oil, the cherry is spar varnish.



I like the feel of both. The tru oil is much more glossy (but spar varnish WAS satin) which might not be good in field use though. Spar varnish was easy to spray on, probably a bit quicker for the whole process.
I bought a 3oz bottle of tru oil so will use it, and a can of spar varnish. My first one was polyurethane, probably won't use that any more though after using these two.
Thanks for the suggestions!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TTP GC (Sep 3, 2021)

Truoil do 3 or 4 more coats 0000 steel wool likely between coats for a deep shine

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 4, 2021)

Also FYI...spring turkey season equals bugs...bugs equal bug spray...bug spray on pot calls is bad for the finish...just my PSA

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## scootac (Sep 20, 2021)

LabsRUsII said:


> It all depends on wood
> Whether working call or collectors


@LabsRUsII .....
First time I answered this, I said working calls.
What do you suggest if I said collector calls?


----------



## TTP GC (Sep 20, 2021)

Tru-oil 5 or 6 coats to get deep gloss


----------



## scootac (Sep 20, 2021)

LabsRUsII said:


> Tru-oil 5 or 6 coats to get deep gloss


OK, simple enough.
Thanks!


----------

